# flightradar24.com - Great Website



## Lex Foutish (20 Apr 2010)

I heard someone mention this website on the radio this evening. It's wonderful. You can track all the planes around Europe. Earlier this evening, there was only one plane in Irish airspace and it was somewhere around Shannon. If you click on a particular plane, you'll get all the info about it, on the right hand side of the screen, and you'll also get the flight path. The green + and - sign up top on the right will hide or bring back the flight information. Like I said, it's the job!!! 

http://www.flightradar24.com/


----------



## Graham_07 (20 Apr 2010)

I was watching that site last few days, notice now 5 flights over IRL /UK and all are BA. Do they know something we don't ?


----------



## jhegarty (20 Apr 2010)

EI are repositioning some empty planes back to Ireland tonight. 

That may be what you are seeing.


----------



## RonanC (20 Apr 2010)

been watching some of those BA planes and they seem to be heading for Shannon now as its really their only option - open til 9pm


----------



## RonanC (20 Apr 2010)

or maybe not


----------



## thedaras (20 Apr 2010)

I have been watching this site over the last few months, its great and the kids love it!!


----------



## thedaras (20 Apr 2010)

Wonder what the squigly blue line over the Isle of man means??


----------



## RonanC (20 Apr 2010)

It means the plane has been circling, waiting for his turn to make an approach to land. Its usually done over the sea instead of over land, probably for safety reasons.


----------



## jhegarty (20 Apr 2010)

Lots of BA flights waiting around in case they open LHR and LGW.


----------



## RMCF (21 Apr 2010)

Loads of planes up in the air over Europe today.

I checked it yesterday and there was maybe only 10 or less.

Things getting back to normal?


----------

